# product suggestion please



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

If anyone has a product suggestion, please let me know.

Here is the scenario. A residential dock with a power center on the floating dock. Customer wants to drop in an underwater light (he knows which one he wants). He wants the light to come on when he turns it on. Then if he forgets to turn it off, he wants it to go off (thinking in the AM when the sun comes up) and not come on again until he turns it on.

I was thinking about a photo cell controlling power to a relay that will be controlled/wired like a stop/start station, so that the homeowner could turn it on/off at will but if he forgot the photo cell would drop power at sunup and then the on button would need to be depressed to engage the relay to power the light.

I'm wondering if there is a product available that does all that in one neat package.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Something like this?
http://t.homedepot.com/p/Lithonia-L...490175&cm_mmc=CJ-_-2178999-_-10368321&cj=true


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

hardworkingstiff said:


> If anyone has a product suggestion, please let me know.
> 
> Here is the scenario. A residential dock with a power center on the floating dock. Customer wants to drop in an underwater light (he knows which one he wants). He wants the light to come on when he turns it on. Then if he forgets to turn it off, he wants it to go off (thinking in the AM when the sun comes up) and not come on again until he turns it on.
> 
> ...


Just use a 24 hour digital programmable timer? It has a manual override button and can be programmed to turn off at whenever you'd like?


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Yes, like others said, 24 hour timer. 
Leviton makes one that's Astronomical, it automatically adjusts for sunrise/sunset/daylight savings. You enter longitude & latitude for the dock location and it knows sunrise for each day. Manually turn it on and the program will turn it off at sunrise or whatever time it's set to.

You program events. The event would be OFF and choose a time or sunrise.

LEVITON VPT24-1PZ VIZIA


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

3D Electric said:


> Just use a 24 hour digital programmable timer?





3DDesign said:


> Yes, like others said, 24 hour timer.





hardworkingstiff said:


> He wants the light to come on when he turns it on. Then if he forgets to turn it off, he wants it to go off .


I'm not sure a timer will be the 1st choice. Oh yea, this is outdoors on the intracoastal waterway.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Well, it looks like I'm not going to get involved, turns out this fixture does not have a listing.










http://www.deepglow.com/underwater_lights.php

Would you install it w/out a listing? Would you cut the end of the cord and GFCI off and wire it to a GFCI receptacle? Am I being too cautious by not being willing to do this?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

The intermatic ST01 or a little zelio or Siemens Logo.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

It plugs in. I would not care. Tell them you are wiring it for an overhead string of lights


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have put about ten of these in. They are pretty basic and kinda cool.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Whatever control scheme you decide on, just wire that to a receptacle, and let the customer plug their light in. No, don't cut the plug & GFCI off and wire it to a GFCI, then you involve yourself with the unlisted product (also if it was listed you've modified it and lost the listing). Wire the receptacle to the timer, collect the cheque and walk away.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

